# Is this triv?



## pgm (10 mo ago)

Does this look like triv or something else?

I noticed this light green grass started growing taller and earlier than everything else right along the edge of the house slab back in March. I assumed it was due to warmer soil from warm air leaking from the house along that section. But I think it's spreading out now and is definitely staying a lighter shade of green than everything else.

This area gets little to no direct sunlight so it always stays wetter longer. Not sure if these conditions relate. I have been thinking about digging a bed around this side and corner so am not opposed to blanket glysophating it out if it is this triv I hear about and if that will be enough to stop it from spreading. And if I do that, how many apps and how much time to be safe before removing turf and burying the area under mulch?

Thanks.

These are from this morning, less than 2 days since cutting, and its already noticeably taller.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

The conditions described are indeed what Poa trivialis likes. Unfortunately, your images are not enlargeable at postimages.org. Did you upload them by smartphone?

The grass could be Poa trivialis if
- it can be easily pulled out
- it has shiny leaf undersides
- the upper side of the leaf has no grooves, only with a (double) groove in the middle
- the ligule is relatively long


----------



## pgm (10 mo ago)

Yes I uploaded via smartphone. I was using messageboard size but just fixed them to the largest option.

Thanks for the info. Its 30° this morning but will get outside later to dig a patch out and will report back on what I see.


----------



## pgm (10 mo ago)

2L8 said:


> The grass could be Poa trivialis if
> - it can be easily pulled out
> - it has shiny leaf undersides
> - the upper side of the leaf has no grooves, only with a (double) groove in the middle
> - the ligule is relatively long


Check, check, check, and I think check but I'm not sure if the ligule is considered long.

So would you glyphosate these patches, just dig out, or nuke then dig out afterwards?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes, this is very likely Poa trivialis.

Pulling out is definitely only a temporary solution. I had tried very hard to catch everything, but the next year it grew again in the same place. Glyphosate works, but to be safe you should treat an area of a few inches around the spots as well.

Digging out, also to a few inches around the spots, should also work. I haven't tried it yet, so I can't give a depth. 4 " should be enough though. Pt roots shallowly, after all.


----------



## pgm (10 mo ago)

Thank you. You've been very helpful.

I think I will go ahead and glysophate the spots and that whole area soon too for the bed, and hit it multiple times over a month for complete kill before digging the turf out. I haven't noticed it anywhere else yet in the yard so I can hope it's isolated to this heavy shade area. I can hope anyway. Certainly will be watching for more now.


----------

